# Sarete l'uno per l'altro



## millenovecentosettantotto

IT:"Se voi agirete nell'amore, sarete l'uno per l'altro" 
[non si tratta di una coppia, ma di un gruppo]

ES:"Si ustedes obrarán en el amor, serán el uno por el otro"

Che ne pensate voi di questo ennesimo modo di dire?

Grazie 1000!


----------



## chlapec

C'è veramente un modo di dire oppure un'espressione, diciamo, con un senso religioso? Del resto, scusa la mia ignoranza, ma, perché non si dice gli uni per gli altri dato che si tratta di un gruppo?


----------



## millenovecentosettantotto

chlapec said:


> C'è veramente un modo di dire oppure un'espressione, diciamo, con un senso religioso? Del resto, scusa la mia ignoranza, ma, perché non si dice gli uni per gli altri dato che si tratta di un gruppo?



Hahahaha! Certo non posso rispondere alla tua domanda sul "perché" , non l'ho scritto io 
Comunque non mi sembra sbagliato, ma credo (da come l'ho capito io) che voglia dare un senso più individuale che comunitario.

Quindi, se non c'è un modo di dire che corrisponda esattamente, almeno una frase equivalente che faccia il suo onesto lavoro 

Domando quindi se la frase "serán el uno por el otro" possa avere lo stesso significato. Altrimenti chiedo aiuto a voi!

Grazie in anticipo!


----------



## ursu-lab

chlapec said:


> C'è veramente un modo di dire oppure un'espressione, diciamo, con un senso religioso? Del resto, scusa la mia ignoranza, ma, perché non si dice gli uni per gli altri dato che si tratta di un gruppo?



In italiano, il modo di dire è "essere *fatti *l'uno per l'altro" ("la media naranja" o "la mezza mela"), e si riferisce alle coppie. Questo del thread personalmente non capisco cosa significhi...  Immagino che voglia dire "vi amerete/appoggerete l'uno *con *l'altro", con la preposizione "con".


----------



## Yulan

Ciao Ursu !

Forse, dato il contesto religioso, "_essere (spiritualmente)_ l'uno per l'altro" può intendersi nell'accezione "_vivere_ l'uno per l'altro" dove "l'uno _vive_ per il bene dell'altro, per aiutare, soccorrere, darsi da fare per il bene dell'altro" come avviene tra fratelli:



> "Se voi agirete nell'amore, sarete l'uno per l'altro"


 
Tentativo ... poco convinto ..:
"Si obráis en (el) nombre del Amor, viviréis el uno por el bien del otro" 

Ursu?


----------



## Estopa

Para un grupo tal vez quede bien el lema de los Mosqueteros:

¡Uno para todos y todos para uno! 

Fuera de bromas:
Si dejan que los guíe el amor, se apoyarán los unos en los otros (Según la explicación de Ursu)


----------



## Yulan

Estopa 



> Si dejan que los guíe el amor, se apoyarán los unos en los otros


 
Suena tan bueno así!

Saluditos


----------



## Estopa

Yulan said:


> Estopa
> 
> 
> 
> Suena tan bueno así!
> 
> Saluditos


 
Gracias  

Tu propuesta está más cerca del original.


----------



## ursu-lab

Sì, sono d'accordo con voi, ma nel thread 1978 non dice che si tratta di religione, solo di un gruppo...


----------



## Yulan

¡Un montón de gracias  Estopa!
¡Feliz día a ti!

Ursu cara, tienes razón  ... ho pensato all'amore per il prossimo ("A_matevi gli uni gli altri ...") _


----------



## ursu-lab

Yulan said:


> ¡Un montón de gracias  Estopa!
> ¡Feliz día a ti!
> 
> Ursu cara, tienes razón  ... ho pensato all'amore per il prossimo ("A_matevi gli uni gli altri ...") _



Sarà sicuramente così, dubito che si tratti di un'ammucchiata...


----------



## Yulan

ursu-lab said:


> Sarà sicuramente così, dubito che si tratti di un'ammucchiata...


 
 hahaha ... pero ... nunca se sabe!


----------



## buenaparte

Yulan said:


> Estopa
> 
> 
> 
> *Suena tan bueno así!*
> 
> Saluditos


 
Suena mejor: *suena muy bien así *


----------



## Estopa

ursu-lab said:


> Sarà sicuramente così, dubito che si tratti di un'ammucchiata...



Estoy super intrigada con el uso que 1978 quiere darles a estas frases. Supongo que el hilo de hoy tiene que ver con los de los últimos días, y ya entonces comentó que se trata de algo puramente espiritual.

No sé, no sé. El estilo me resulta familiar.


----------



## 0scar

"Si  obran con amor, serán el uno* para* el otro" (Sí, igual que los mosqueteros)


----------



## ursu-lab

0scar said:


> "Si  obran con amor, serán el uno* para* el otro" (Sí, igual que los mosqueteros)



Uno per tutti, tutti per uno...


----------



## Yulan

¡Buenos días a todos ! 

¡Sí, Estopa tenía razón, entonces!


----------



## buenaparte

"Si ustedes obrarán en el amor, serán el uno *por* el otro"
¿Serán causa, motivo?
O
"Si ustedes obrarán en el amor, serán el uno *para *el otro"
¿Finalidad, objetivo?


----------



## millenovecentosettantotto

Estopa said:


> Para un grupo tal vez quede bien el lema de los Mosqueteros:
> 
> ¡Uno para todos y todos para uno!
> 
> Fuera de bromas:
> Si dejan que los guíe el amor, se apoyarán los unos en los otros (Según la explicación de Ursu)




Grazie a tutti per il vostro prezioso aiuto!
Vi devo confessare che prima di inserire il post, ho cercato la frase dei moschettieri in spagnolo con google! 

Quindi sì, che venga in mente a tutti mi sembra naturale.

Comunque il tuo suggerimento è molto bello Estopa! Gracias!


----------



## millenovecentosettantotto

Estopa said:


> Estoy super intrigada con el uso que 1978 quiere darles a estas frases. Supongo que el hilo de hoy tiene que ver con los de los últimos días, y ya entonces comentó que se trata de algo puramente espiritual.
> 
> No sé, no sé. El estilo me resulta familiar.



La curiosità uccise il gatto, ma la soddisfazione lo riporta in vita!

Los últimos días no son algo que tiene que ver con los Testigos de Jeová?[Google is my friend ]

Comunque sì, si tratta di qualcosa spirituale, ma i Testimoni di Jeova non c'entrano.


----------



## Massimo_m

millenovecentosettantotto said:


> La curiosità uccise il gatto, ma la soddisfazione lo riporta in vita!
> Comunque sì, si tratta di qualcosa spirituale, ma i Testimoni di Jeova non c'entrano.


...
Il clima e il tono generale della frase mi ricordano il mondo di Khalil Gibran. Sono completamente fuori strada ?


----------



## Estopa

millenovecentosettantotto said:


> La curiosità uccise il gatto, ma la soddisfazione lo riporta in vita!
> 
> Los últimos días no son algo que tiene que ver con los Testigos de Jehová?[Google is my friend ]
> 
> Comunque sì, si tratta di qualcosa spirituale, ma i Testimoni di Jehová non c'entrano.



Je, je. Reconozco que soy muy, pero que muy curiosa.

En realidad no había pensado en los Testigos de Jehová (creo que ellos hablan más de la perdición que del amor), sino en las Iglesias pentecostales, aunque a lo mejor tiene razón Massimo y todo esto no tiene nada que ver con cuestiones religiosas.


----------



## millenovecentosettantotto

> Il clima e il tono generale della frase mi ricordano il mondo di Khalil Gibran. Sono completamente fuori strada ?



Be sì, Khalil Gibran è solo un gran pensatore...



Estopa said:


> Je, je. Reconozco que soy muy, pero que muy curiosa.
> 
> En realidad no había pensado en los Testigos de Jehová (creo que ellos hablan más de la perdición que del amor), sino en las Iglesias pentecostales, aunque a lo mejor tiene razón Massimo y todo esto no tiene nada que ver con cuestiones religiosas.



En realidad se trata de la Iglesia Católica, en particular de las apariciónes vigentes de la Virgen en Manduria [http://www.verginedelleucaristia.net/].


----------

